# Review - Samyang (Rokinon) 21mm f/1.4 for EF-M



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 4, 2016)

Discuss our  review of the Samyang (Rokinon) 21mm f/1.4 for EF-M here.


----------



## Zv (Apr 4, 2016)

Great review, thanks! I always enjoy reading them. 

On a side note - how do these other so called reviewers not know about the "release shutter without lens" thing by now? It was an issue way back during the very first M so by now it should be common knowledge. A quick google search would easily clear things up. I'm just shaking my head right now! :


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 4, 2016)

Zv said:


> Great review, thanks! I always enjoy reading them.
> 
> On a side note - how do these other so called reviewers not know about the "release shutter without lens" thing by now? It was an issue way back during the very first M so by now it should be common knowledge. A quick google search would easily clear things up. I'm just shaking my head right now! :



I agree. I can't tell you how many questions that I get asked, though, that could be easily answered the same way. I guess people are just lazy.


----------



## Zv (Apr 4, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Great review, thanks! I always enjoy reading them.
> ...



I often find, ironically, that it's the ones who grew up in the Internet age that don't Google search answers to their questions. They probably don't like to admit to themselves that they don't know something. 

Me, I google everything because I assume I know nothing! The other day I mucked up my computer by changing a setting and couldn't get it back to normal. I googled the setting that I had changed along with "change back" (and this is on a Linux machine) and lo and behold there was a forum page with a guy explaining in detail how to fix it. A few moments of panic but quickly sorted out thanks to the combined knowledge of the Internet! I think this was my most impressive "saved" moment as my GF would break my legs if she couldn't watch Netflix in the morning! Phew!

Sorry got a bit OT there!


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 4, 2016)

1) EF-M lens range is excellent. Only a compact short tele - eg EF-M 80/2.4 IS STM - is missing. 
2) lenses without AF = no purchase. 
Done.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 4, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> 1) EF-M lens range is excellent. Only a compact short tele - eg EF-M 80/2.4 IS STM - is missing.
> 2) lenses without AF = no purchase.
> Done.



I'm afraid I disagree with the premise that the EF-M lens range is excellent. Focal lengths, perhaps, but you are really limited by very slow aperture zooms to a specific style of shooting. I'd love the tele that you describe, though, but a 50mm f/1.8 - f/2 IS even more, though.

As to your second point, you are definitely in the majority, though I own a number of MF lenses myself that I love.


----------



## Khufu (Apr 4, 2016)

It's weird; I have an M & M2 and actually love having 18mm @ f/3.5 for video, asides from the (pretty bad) distortion

BUT

I have a Sony NEX-3 because I love having a stabilised 50mm f/1.8 for video (and also the 16mm f/2.8), unfortunately I've not figured out how to get their electronics to work with the M2 
The NEX-3 body pretty much came along for free with the cost of the 16mm via eBay...
The 50mm OSS is about the size of the 18-55. Sony don't put mic jacks on cameras that're priced sensibly... 
Between them they could have a worthwhile system 

I totally missed the news of these new Samyangs though. Cooool! I'll give your words a read, Dustin. Always do appreciate your efforts! 

It's a bit of niche angle but: has anyone found any reviews/comparisons of the new, wider EF-M kit lens and the 18-55, specifically in regards to the wide end, at f/3.5, for video?


----------



## chickenplucker (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm really curious how both these lenses would perform if used for astrophotography. That 21mm sounds like a perfect lens for scooping up more light, and Samyangs other primes have always been really good performers for taking wide field shots. PlusiIt did always seem kind of goofy putting their 14mm on my EOSM since the dang lens and EOS adapter weighed twice as much as camera, this would make a much better compact and portable kit.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 5, 2016)

chickenplucker said:


> I'm really curious how both these lenses would perform if used for astrophotography. That 21mm sounds like a perfect lens for scooping up more light, and Samyangs other primes have always been really good performers for taking wide field shots. PlusiIt did always seem kind of goofy putting their 14mm on my EOSM since the dang lens and EOS adapter weighed twice as much as camera, this would make a much better compact and portable kit.



The weather didn't cooperate with me for shooting astro while I had it, but I do own the 12mm f/2 in an EF-M mount, and it is an excellent astro lens (as is the 14mm for full frame). 



One Moonlit Night by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

This is one area where I trust Samyang pretty well. I wish I could have tested the 21mm.

P.S. I shot astro with the Sigma 20mm f/1.4 last night and was disappointed. It behaves much like the 20-35 f/2. Not so much "wings" on the stars along the edge, but they are really elongated like long pieces of candy corn.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 5, 2016)

I am currently travelling in the Far East with five Canons, each having its different role: 5DS R for me and 7DII for my wife with telephotos for bird photography; a small Ixus for her handbag; the G3 X for additional travel photos; and the EOS-M + 22mm for general high quality discreet photography.

I don't care how "handsome" the Samyang-Rokinon lens is, it's not for me. The little f/2 22mm pancake is near perfection as far as I am concerned in comparison with that large MF clunker. The EOS-M with the f/2 is small enough to handle discreetly yet provide excellent quality. This evening, for example, I took my M + 22mm f/2 to a dinner reception, took several photos and then handed it to a member of staff to take a group photo - imagine doing that with a manual focus lens. I also frequently use the touch screen to simultaneously touch-focus and shoot.


----------

